# The 2019 NF Arcade Game of the Year Awards



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2020)

_:metroid
2019 in video gaming. It's been something hasn't it? The highs were quite possibly the highest of the gen and decade, and the lows were gut-wrenching at times and funny at others. Shadows died twice, Freaks lied, Houses rose, Kingdoms fell... and a God returned to reclaim the throne. _

...​

Welcome everyone to the Naruto Forums Arcade Game of the Year 2019. Just like last year, voting will be done with write-in votes, and the community winners will serve as tie-breaker judges. *You are only allowed one vote per award/category.* I know it's a tough restriction, but this will allow for clear-cut winners. Only one vote will count per category! If you vote for more than one nomination, I'll simply count the first title/name. *Voting ends on the 17th of January 2020. *

Simply write in your votes in the categories below and you're done:
_
*Platform Awards*
Best Sony Exclusive Game
Best Microsoft Exclusive Game
Best Nintendo Exclusive Game
Best PC Exclusive Game
Best Multi-platform Game
Best Mobile Game

*Genre Awards*
Best Action Game
Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game
Best Role-Playing Game - Includes Action-RPGs, Strategy, tactics, etc..
Best Sports/Racing/Simulation Game
Best Platforming Game
Best Fighting Game
Best Shooting Game - TPS, FPS, Sidescroller(run n gun), or Railshooter.  
The Honorable Mention - Best game of a genre not mentioned above

*Character Awards*
Best Performance - Male or Female
Best Protagonist - In terms of personality, design, and plot development 
Best Character Design
Best Final Boss

*Asset Awards*
Best Score
Best Visual Direction
Best Narrative
Best Single Music Track
Best Designed Setting - World design, which includes backgrounds and environments _

_*Label Awards*
Best New Entry in an Existing IP - Sequel, spin off, remake, etc..
Best New IP
Best Indie Game
Best Gaming Company - Developer, publisher, etc..
Best Returning Game - Best game you've replayed from 2018
Best Multiplayer Game
Best Single Player Game

*Hype Awards*
Hype Moment of the Year - hypest moment in gaming of 2019
Trailer of the Year - Best video game related trailer in 2019
Best Video Game Media Adaptation - BestVideo game related TV show, movie, comic short, etc..

*Broken Controller Awards*
Worst New Entry in an Existing IP - Sequel, spin off, remake, etc..
Worst New IP
Worst Indie Game
Worst Gaming Company - Developer, publisher, etc..
Worst Multiplayer Game
Worst Single Player Game
Failer of the Year - Worst or most disappointing Video game trailer of the year
Cursed Moment of the Year - Worst or most disappointing Video game-related news or event.
Flop of the Year - Worst or most disappointment game of the year_

_*2020 Awards*
Most Anticipated Console of 2020
Most Anticipated Announcement of 2020 
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2020

*Game of the Year *
2019 Game of the Year_

_*Community Awards (Community Voted Tie Breaker Judges, @Charlotte D. Kurisu isn't eligible)*
Funniest Member
Most Active Member
Member of Elevated Tastes _

You can use my votes below as an example, and if you have any trouble recalling what you played this year, you can use  to give yourself a little reminder. Please enjoy and discuss, and tag/quote me if you have any questions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2020)

This year's options are beefy. A razzie section and everything. You just wanna make us shitpost and call it official.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2020)

*Platform Awards*
Best Sony Exclusive Game - n/a
Best Microsoft Exclusive Game - n/a
Best Nintendo Exclusive Game - *Astral Chain*
Best PC Exclusive Game - *Chikara Action Arcade Wrestling*
Best Multi-platform Game - *Devil Mary Cry 5*
Best Mobile Game - *King of Fighters All Stars*

*Genre Awards*
Best Action Game -* Devil May Cry 5*
Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game - *Resident Evil 2*
Best Role-Playing Game - *Indivisible *
Best Sports/Racing/Simulation Game - *Crash Team Racing Nitro-Fueled*
Best Platforming Game - *Mario Maker 2*
Best Fighting Game - *Samurai Shodown*
Best Shooting Game - n/a
The Honorable Mention - n/a

*Character Awards*
Best Performance - *Reuben Langdon (Dante - Devil May Cry 5)*
Best Protagonist - *Zero (Katana Zero)*
Best Character Design - *The Penitent One (Blasphemous)*
Best Final Boss - *Vergil (Devil May Cry 5)*

*Asset Awards*
Best Score - *Blasphemous*
Best Visual Direction - *Resident Evil 2*
Best Narrative - *Katana Zero*
Best Single Music Track - *Snow (Katana Zero) *

Best Designed Setting - *Blasphemous *

*Label Awards*
Best New Entry in an Existing IP - *Devil May Cry 5*
Best New IP - *Blasphemous *
Best Indie Game - *Blasphemous *
Best Gaming Company - *Capcom *
Best Returning Game - *Super Smash Bros. Ultimate*
Best Multiplayer Game - *Samurai Shodown*
Best Single Player Game - *Devil May Cry 5*

*Hype Awards*
Hype Moment of the Year - *Devil May Cry 5 release.*
Trailer of the Year - *Terry Bogard Announcement Trailer for Super Smash Bros. Ultimate*

Best Video Game Media Adaptation -* Blasphemous: The Kneeling *

*Broken Controller Awards*
Worst New Entry in an Existing IP - *Pokemon Sword and Shield*
Worst New IP - *Anthem *
Worst Indie Game - n/a
Worst Gaming Company - *Gamefreak*
Worst Multiplayer Game - *WWE 2K20*
Worst Single Player Game - *Pokemon Sword and Shield *
Failer of the Year - *Pokemon Sword and Shield E3 Gameplay Trailer *

Cursed Moment of the Year - *Masuda announcing the dexpurge in Pokemon Sword and Shield *
Flop of the Year - *Pokemon Sword and Shield *

*2020 Awards*
Most Anticipated Console of 2020 - *Playstation 5*
Most Anticipated Announcement of 2020 - *Bayonetta 3 Release Date*
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2020 - *Final Fantasy VII Remake*

*Game of the Year*
2019 Game of the Year - *Devil May Cry 5*

*Community Awards (Community Voted Tie Breaker Judges, @Charlotte D. Kurisu isn't eligible)*
Funniest Member - @Deathbringerpt
Most Active Member - @Shiba D. Inu
Member of Elevated Tastes - @Naruto



Will change a few stuff as I play and replay shit in the next week or so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Simon (Jan 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2020)

I would add best horror game to the list, if that makes sense. I know not a lot of them were released but I'd like to pick Resident Evil 2 on a section that ain't action/adventure.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I would add best horror game to the list, if that makes sense. I know not a lot of them were released but I'd like to pick Resident Evil 2 on a section that ain't action/adventure.



IMO Survival Horror is a sub-genre like HacknSlash. It falls under Adventure or Action-Adventure.


----------



## Karma (Jan 7, 2020)

*Platform Awards*
Best Sony Exclusive Game: Medevil Remake
Best Microsoft Exclusive Game: 
Best Nintendo Exclusive Game: Luigi's Mansion 3
Best Multi-platform Game: Sekiro
Best Mobile Game: Raid Shadow Legends 

*Genre Awards*
Best Action Game: DMC 5
Best Action-Adventure Game: Sekiro
Best Role-Playing Game: Disco Elysium
Best Sports/Racing/Simulation Game - Crash Team Racing Nitro-Fueled
Best Platforming Game - Mario Maker 2
Best Shooting Game - Borderlands 3

*Character Awards*
Best Performance - Sam Porter Bridges
Best Protagonist - Nero
Best Character Design: Nico
Best Final Boss: Sword Saint

*Asset Awards*
Best Score: Death Stranding
Best Visual Direction
Best Narrative: Outer Wotlds
Best Single Music Track: Devil Trigger

Best Designed Setting - Outer Worlds

*Label Awards*
Best New Entry in an Existing IP - RE2
Best New IP: Outerworlds
Best Indie Game: Disco Elysium
Best Gaming Company - Capcom
Best Returning Game -
Best Multiplayer Game: Apex Legends
Best Single Player Game

*Hype Awards*
Hype Moment of the Year - Keanu in Cyberpunk
Trailer of the Year -
Best Video Game Media Adaptation - Detective Pikachu

*Broken Controller Awards*
Worst New Entry in an Existing IP - Pokemon SWSH
Worst New IP: Anthem
Worst Indie Game: Pokemon SwSh
Worst Gaming Company - GameFreak
Worst Multiplayer Game: Pokemon SwSh
Worst Single Player Game: Pokemon SwSh
Failer of the Year - Pokemon SwSh
Cursed Moment of the Year - Pokemon SwSh
Flop of the Year - Pokemon SwSh

*2020 Awards*
Most Anticipated Console of 2020: There r only 2 consoles we know of releasing and one of them is from microsoft 
Most Anticipated Announcement of 2020: CDPR other game
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2020: Cyberpunk

*Game of the Year *
2019 Game of the Year: Sekiro

*Community Awards (Community Voted Tie Breaker Judges, @Charlotte D. Kurisu isn't eligible)*
Funniest Member: Yami Munesanzun
Most Active Member: Shiba D Ino
Member of Elevated Tastes: Naruto

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Most Active Member - @Shiba D. Inu


This needs to change with my name.
This year:


----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2020 - *Final Fantasy VII Remake*


Cyberpunk 2077 that I already own for me Zehaha.

@Shiba D. Inu


----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xebec (Jan 7, 2020)

*Platform Awards*
Best Nintendo Exclusive Game - *Astral Chain*
Best Multi-platform Game - *Devil May Cry 5*

*Genre Awards*
Best Action Game -* Devil May Cry 5*
Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game - *Astral Chain*
Best Role-Playing Game - *Atelier Ryza*
Best Platforming Game - *Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night*

*Character Awards*
Best Performance - *Tommie Earl Jenkins* *(Die-Hardman Death Stranding)*
Best Protagonist - *Dante (Devil May Cry V)*
Best Character Design - *Ryza (Atelier Ryza)*
Best Final Boss - *Vergil (Devil May Cry 5)*

*Asset Awards*
Best Score - *Sekiro*
Best Visual Direction - *Resident Evil 2*
Best Narrative - *Resident Evil 2*
Best Single Music Track - *Devil Trigger (Devil May Cry V)
*
Best Designed Setting* - Sekiro

Label Awards*
Best New Entry in an Existing IP - *Devil May Cry 5*
Best New IP: *Outerworlds*
Best Gaming Company - *Capcom*
Best Single Player Game - *Sekiro

Hype Awards*
Hype Moment of the Year -* Xenoblade Chronicles: Definitive Edition trailer*
Trailer of the Year -* Xenoblade Chronicles: Definitive Edition
*
Best Video Game Media Adaptation* - Detective Pikachu

Broken Controller Awards*
Worst New Entry in an Existing IP - *Pokemon Sword and Shield*
Worst New IP: *Anthem*
Worst Gaming Company - *GameFreak*
Worst Multiplayer Game: *Pokemon Pokemon Sword and Shield *
Failure of the Year - *Pokemon Sword and Shield
*
Cursed Moment of the Year - *Pokemon Sword and Shield*
Flop of the Year - *Pokemon Sword and Shield

2020 Awards*
Most Anticipated Console of 2020 - *Playstation 5*
Most Anticipated Announcement of 2020 - *SHIN MEGAMI TENSEI V or Bayonetta 3*
Most Anticipated Announced Game of 2020 -* Xenoblade Chronicles: Definitive Edition 

Game of the Year*
2019 Game of the Year -* Devil May Cry 5
*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu


----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)

*Platform Awards*
Best Sony Exclusive Game - n/a
Best Microsoft Exclusive Game - n/a
Best Nintendo Exclusive Game - *Astral Chain*
Best PC Exclusive Game - *Disco Elysium*
Best Multi-platform Game - *Sekiro*
Best Mobile Game - *n/a*

*Genre Awards*
Best Action Game -* Devil May Cry 5*
Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game - *Resident Evil 2*
Best Role-Playing Game - *Disco Elysium*
Best Sports/Racing/Simulation Game - *Crash Team Racing Nitro-Fueled*
Best Platforming Game - *Mario Maker 2*
Best Fighting Game - *MORDHAU*
Best Shooting Game - n/a
The Honorable Mention - n/a

*Character Awards*
Best Performance -
Best Protagonist -
Best Character Design -
Best Final Boss -

*Asset Awards*
Best Score -
Best Visual Direction -
Best Narrative -
Best Single Music Track -


Best Designed Setting -

*Label Awards*
Best New Entry in an Existing IP -
Best New IP - *Disco Elysium*
Best Indie Game - *Disco Elysium*
Best Gaming Company - CD Red Project
Best Returning Game -
Best Multiplayer Game -  
Best Single Player Game - 

*Hype Awards*
Hype Moment of the Year -
Trailer of the Year -


Best Video Game Media Adaptation -

*Broken Controller Awards*
Worst New Entry in an Existing IP -
Worst New IP - *Anthem*
Worst Indie Game - n/a
Worst Gaming Company -
Worst Multiplayer Game - *WWE 2K20*
Worst Single Player Game - *Pokemon Sword and Shield*
Failer of the Year -


Cursed Moment of the Year -
Flop of the Year -

*2020 Awards*
Most Anticipated Console of 2020 - *Playstation 5 *
Most Anticipated Announcement of 2020 - *Elden Ring Release Date*
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2020 - *Cyberpunk 2077*

*Game of the Year*
2019 Game of the Year - *Sekiro*

*Community Awards (Community Voted Tie Breaker Judges, *
Funniest Member - @Deathbringerpt
Most Active Member - @Shiba D. Inu 
Member of Elevated Tastes - @Naruto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Jan 7, 2020)

*Platform Awards*
Best Sony Exclusive Game - *Death Stranding*
Best Microsoft Exclusive Game - *N/A*
Best Nintendo Exclusive Game -* Luigi's Mansion 3*
Best PC Exclusive Game - *Disco Elysium*
Best Multi-platform Game - *Apex Legends*
Best Mobile Game - *Dragon Ball Legends*

*Genre Awards*
Best Action Game - *Sekiro: Shadows Die Twice*
Best Action-Adventure Game - *Outer Wilds*
Best Role-Playing Game - *Wargroove*
Best Sports/Racing/Simulation Game - *N/A*
Best Platforming Game -  *Super Mario Maker 2*
Best Fighting Game - *N/A*
Best Shooting Game - *Metro Exodus*
The Honorable Mention - *Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order*

*Character Awards*
Best Performance - *Tommie Earl Jenkins* *(Die-Hardman Death Stranding)*
Best Protagonist -  *Goose (Untitled Goose Game)*
Best Character Design - *Sam Porter Bridges*
Best Final Boss - *N/A*

*Asset Awards*
Best Score - *Death Stranding*
Best Visual Direction - *Death Stranding*
Best Narrative - *Metro Exodus*
Best Single Music Track - * (Metro Exodus)
*
Best Designed Setting - *Death Stranding*

*Label Awards*
Best New Entry in an Existing IP - *Metro Exodus*
Best New IP - *N/A*
Best Indie Game - *Outer Wilds*
Best Gaming Company - *N/A*
Best Returning Game - *Dragon Ball FighterZ*
Best Multiplayer Game - *Apex Legends*
Best Single Player Game - *Star Wars: Jedi Fallen Order*

*Hype Awards*
Hype Moment of the Year - *Bravely Default 2 Announcement *
Trailer of the Year - 

Best Video Game Media Adaptation - *The Witcher Netflix Series*

*Broken Controller Awards*
Worst New Entry in an Existing IP -  *Kingdom Hearts 3*
Worst New IP - *Anthem*
Worst Indie Game - *N/A*
Worst Gaming Company - *Bioware*
Worst Multiplayer Game - * Anthem*
Worst Single Player Game - *Rage 2*
Failer of the Year - *Pokemon Sword and Shield
*
Cursed Moment of the Year - *Pokemon Sword and Shield*
Flop of the Year -* Pokemon Sword and Shield*

*2020 Awards*
Most Anticipated Console of 2020 - *Xbox Series X*
Most Anticipated Announcement of 2020 -* N/A*
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2020 - *Ghost of Tsushima*

*Game of the Year*
2019 Game of the Year - *Apex Legends*

*Community Awards (Community Voted Tie Breaker Judges, @Charlotte D. Kurisu isn't eligible)*
Funniest Member -  *@Shiba D. Inu*
Most Active Member - *@Deathbringerpt *
Member of Elevated Tastes - *@blakstealth *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Naruto (Jan 7, 2020)

There will be a lot of categories missing from this, because a lot of what I played was from 2018 and also because I don't have a PS4.
In an age with more and more genres getting crossed, it can be difficult to fit something neatly in any given framework. I also normally don't do things like "best company" but after years of free campaigns culminating with Shovel Knight: King of Cards and Shovel Knight: Showdown, Yacht Club really deserves it. While I'm the saltiest person on this planet in regards to Pokemon's current state, by most metrics the game is...fine. It's fine. Contextualized, it is a huge disappointment, but I can't bring myself to call this the _worst_ anything. It's just a big letdown. It also sold well so it's not like I can just call it a flop. I hesitate to nominate bad games because, for example, AI: The Somnium Files was overall bad but not without redeeming qualities and although I wouldn't recommend it I did enjoy aspects of it and I doubt it's the worst game that came out this year. And I don't usually play bad games for very long, so I doubt my opinion would be informed enough. Darksiders Genesis and Untitled Goose Game are two games I would have liked to fit in here somewhere, but I refused to do so in a contrived manner so alas, they're out.

*Platform Awards*
Best Nintendo Exclusive Game - *Astral Chain*
Best Multi-platform Game - *Sekiro*

*Genre Awards*
Best Action Game - *Devil May Cry 5*
Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game - *Resident Evil 2*
Best Role-Playing Game - *Disco Elysium*
Best Platforming Game - *Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night* kinda counts? not sure where else I'd put it.
Best Fighting Game - *Shovel Knight Showdown* 
The Honorable Mention - Beat 'Em Up *River City Girls*

*Character Awards*
Best Protagonist - *Harrier Du Bois (Disco Elysium)*
Best Character Design - *Demon of Hatred (Sekiro)*
Best Final Boss - *Vergil (Devil May Cry 5)*

*Asset Awards*
Best Score - *The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening*
Best Visual Direction - *Sekiro*
Best Narrative - *Disco Elysium*
Best Single Music Track - *Task Force Neuron (Astral Chain)* (I deadass almost put SwSh's gym leader track here tbh)

Best Designed Setting - *Sekiro*

*Label Awards*
Best New Entry in an Existing IP - *Devil May Cry 5*
Best New IP - *Sekiro*
Best Indie Game - *Wargroove*
Best Gaming Company - *Yacht Club Games*
Best Returning Game - *Shovel Knight*
Best Single Player Game - *Sekiro*

*Hype Awards*
Hype Moment of the Year - *Breath of the Wild 2 Announcement Trailer*
Trailer of the Year - *Guilty Gear -STRIVE-
*
*Broken Controller Awards*
Worst Gaming Company - *Nintendo*. Gamefreak is a subsidiary, they're incompetent mooks but if Nintendo and TPC really wanted, they could expand the studio, assign other studios to help out and inject money into the franchise.
Cursed Moment of the Year - *Persona 5 Scramble.* Motherfucking Atlus knew everyone was salivating for the switch port of P5 and they hit us with musou trash. Get fucked.
Flop of the year - *Google Stadia* is failing miserably and thank god for that. Any year I can add to traditional ownership of games before the stream overlords take over is one that I will be grateful for.

*2020 Awards*
Most Anticipated Announcement of 2020 - *Bayonetta 3 Release Date* Yeah I guess I will just ride @Charlotte D. Kurisu 's choice. I mean, my imagination runs wild so there's lots of things I'd love to see announced this year, but there's no accounting for likelihood.
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2020 - *DOOM Eternal* I don't really know what else is confirmed to come out this year. Everything I like might get pushed back again or isn't confirmed, and I won't be able to play Cyberpunk until I get an upgrade probably.

*Game of the Year*
2019 Game of the Year - *Sekiro*

*Community Awards*
Funniest Member - @Deathbringerpt is a funny son of a bitch, no question.
Most Active Member - @Shiba D. Inu is one of the top posters in the forum, I assume that also applies to the Arcade.
Member of Elevated Tastes - @Naruto ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Devil May Cry 5, Resident Evil 2 and Sekiro were all incredible games very much worthy of the GOTY award. Fire Emblem: Three Houses was a mediocre game.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Kitsune (Jan 7, 2020)

I didn’t play too many new games this year, but please add my vote to any category where Sekiro is eligible. 

edit:

*Game of the Year*
2019 Game of the Year - *Sekiro
*
I'm too lazy to do all the cats and this is the only one that matters ~Dio

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 7, 2020)

_
*Platform Awards*
Best Sony Exclusive Game: Shenmue 3
Best Microsoft Exclusive Game: No
Best Nintendo Exclusive Game: No
Best PC Exclusive Game: No
Best Multi-platform Game: Shenmue 2
Best Mobile Game: Dragon Ball Z Dokkan Battle

*Genre Awards*
Best Action Game
Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game
Best Role-Playing Game - Includes Action-RPGs, Strategy, tactics, etc..
Best Sports/Racing/Simulation Game
Best Platforming Game
Best Fighting Game
Best Shooting Game - TPS, FPS, Sidescroller(run n gun), or Railshooter.
The Honorable Mention - Best game of a genre not mentioned above

*Character Awards*
Best Performance - 
Best Protagonist - In terms of personality, design, and plot development
Best Character Design
Best Final Boss

*Asset Awards*
Best Score
Best Visual Direction
Best Narrative
Best Single Music Track
Best Designed Setting - World design, which includes backgrounds and environments_

_*Label Awards*
Best New Entry in an Existing IP - Shenmue 3
Best New IP
Best Indie Game
Best Gaming Company - Developer, publisher, etc..
Best Returning Game - 
Best Multiplayer Game
Best Single Player Game

*Hype Awards*
Hype Moment of the Year - hypest moment in gaming of 2019
Trailer of the Year - Best  related trailer in 2019: Shenmue 3
Best Video Game Media Adaptation - BestVideo game related TV show, movie, comic short, etc..

*Broken Controller Awards*
Worst New Entry in an Existing IP - Sequel, spin off, remake, etc..
Worst New IP
Worst Indie Game
Worst Gaming Company - Developer, publisher, etc..
Worst Multiplayer Game
Worst Single Player Game
Failer of the Year - Worst or most disappointing Video game trailer of the year
Cursed Moment of the Year - Worst or most disappointing Video game-related news or event.
Flop of the Year - Worst or most disappointment game of the year_

_*2020 Awards*
Most Anticipated Console of 2020: PS5
Most Anticipated Announcement of 2020
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2020

*Game of the Year*
2019 Game of the Year: Shenmue 3_

_*Community Awards (Community Voted Tie Breaker Judges, @Charlotte D. Kurisu isn't eligible)*
Funniest Member: Myself of course

I know I didn't nominate every section, but the ones I did were the most important. _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)

Kitsune said:


> I didn’t play too many new games this year, but please add my vote to any category where Sekiro is eligible.
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...


A man of fine taste 


@Charlotte D. Kurisu @Naruto


----------



## Ren. (Jan 7, 2020)

and I don't even like Pokemon!


----------



## God (Jan 8, 2020)

Die-Hardman said:


> *Platform Awards*
> Best Nintendo Exclusive Game - *Astral Chain*
> Best Multi-platform Game - *Devil May Cry 5*
> 
> ...



Excellent taste

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jan 8, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2020)

Added links for tracks and trailers in y'all posts.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2020)

Simon said:


> Best Protagonist - *Goose (Untitled Goose Game)*



Brilliant choice IMO. No other protagonist had more of a cultural impact than Goose in 2019. Doesn't matter if it's a meme, cuz the game itself is a meme simulator. Might change my vote. 



Naruto said:


> Best Platforming Game - *Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night* kinda counts? not sure where else I'd put it.



I'll count it, but IMO failing the platforming in Igavanias isn't that punishing to justify the label. Exception in a few areas per game of course. 



Naruto said:


> The Honorable Mention - Beat 'Em Up *River City Girls*



Good choice. 



Naruto said:


> Best Single Music Track - *Task Force Neuron (Astral Chain)* (I deadass almost put SwSh's gym leader track here tbh)



Sorry bro, but I was absolutely fucking sick of this tune by the time I finished the game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jan 8, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Best Multi-platform Game - *Sekiro*
> 
> *Genre Awards*
> Best Action Game - *Devil May Cry 5*
> ...





Naruto said:


> Best Designed Setting - *Sekiro*
> 
> *Label Awards*
> Best New Entry in an Existing IP - *Devil May Cry 5*
> Best New IP - *Sekiro*





Naruto said:


> Best Single Player Game - *Sekiro*





Naruto said:


> *Game of the Year*
> 2019 Game of the Year - *Sekiro*




Damn good taste senpai!

The only game that I do not own from here is  *Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night 
*


Naruto said:


> Most Anticipated Announcement of 2020 - Bayonetta 3 Release Date


I disagree : 




Naruto said:


> Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2020 - DOOM Eternal I don't really know what else is confirmed to come out this year.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 8, 2020)

I dislike thinking too much 


_*Label Awards*
Best Gaming Company - _*Capcom*
_.
*Broken Controller Awards*
Flop of the Year - _*SwooShie*

_*2020 Awards*
Most Anticipated Console of 2020 - _*PS5*
_Most Anticipated Announcement of 2020 - _*Metroid Prime 4 news* / *MP Trilogy announcement*
_Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2020 - _*FF7R*
_
*Game of the Year *
2019 Game of the Year - _*RE2R*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I dislike thinking too much

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jan 8, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> _Most Anticipated Console of 2020 - _*PS5*


----------



## Simon (Jan 8, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Best Role-Playing Game - *Disco Elysium*


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Sorry bro, but I was absolutely fucking sick of this tune by the time I finished the game.



TFW the police station slaps harder than the nightclub.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 9, 2020)

_*Platform Awards - Where I out myself as a pixelshit snob and weeb manchild who doesn't want his hobby to ever be taken seriously.
*
Best Sony Exclusive Game - _*Haven't played a single PS 4 exclusive this year and I dropped Death Stranding faster than Bill Clinton's pants in the White House.*
_Best Microsoft Exclusive Game - *Don't care and neither does Microsoft *
Best Nintendo Exclusive Game - 
Best PC Exclusive Game - *All the good PC games I played were on other platforms.*
Best Multi-platform Game - _
_Best Mobile Game - _*Don't care.*

*Genre Awards*
_Best Action Game - _*Devil May Cry 5*
_Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game - *Resident Evil 2 Remake*
Best Role-Playing Game - _*Outer Worlds*
_Best Sports/Racing/Simulation Game - *Ace Combat 7*
Best Platforming Game - _*Shovel Knight: Treasure Trove - *
_Best Fighting Game - _
_Best Shooting Game -_
_The Honorable Mention - _*Beat'em up - : The remake of a remake where the guys are buffier and the chicks are stacked.*

*Character Awards*
_Best Performance - _ *as Dante - Devil May Cry 5*
_Best Protagonist -  - *Devil May Cry 5*
Best Character Design - _ *- Blasphemous*
_Best Final Boss - _*- Devil May Cry 5*

*Asset Awards*
_Best Score - _
_Best Visual Direction - _*Blasphemous*
_Best Narrative - _*Katana Zero*
_Best Single Music Track - *The best buttrock that only *_ *can provide. I've listened to this outside the game more this than I should. *
_Best Designed Setting - _*Cvstodia - Blasphemous*

*Label Awards*
_Best New Entry in an Existing IP - _*Ace Combat 7: Skies Unknown*
_Best New IP - _*Sekiro*
_Best Indie Game - _*, shoutout to my main man Khris who made me buy this shit. *
_Best Gaming Company - _*Capcom, just because they finally woke up and started making some of games we wanted. *
_Best Returning Game - *Super* _*Smash Bros Ultimate*
_Best Multiplayer Game - _*Big ol' bucket of nothing.*
_Best Single Player Game - _*Bloodstained - Ritual of the Night*

*Hype Awards*
_Hype Moment of the Year - _*Devil May Cry 5's release - Bought booze, ordered pizza and took a few days off. *
_Trailer of the Year - 
Best Video Game Media Adaptation - _*Blasphemous prequel comic

Broken Controller Awards*
_Worst New Entry in an Existing IP -_* Contra: Rogue Corps.*
_Worst Gaming Company - _*The Pokémon Company/Gamefreak. When a company makes more money than they thought possible and give up on making games to make "products", that shit gotta hurt for actual fans.*
_Worst Multiplayer Game - 
Worst Single Player Game - _*Pokémon Sword and Shield just cause I wanna pour some poison myself.*
_Failer of the Year - __. _*Not that it's terrible or anything but I actually was pretty hyped for it and the actual trailer was just dull as hell. *
_Cursed Moment of the Year - 
Flop of the Year - _*Google Stadia's miserable failure is music to my ears.*

*2020 Awards*
_Most Anticipated Console of 2020 - _*Playstation 5*
_Most Anticipated Announcement of 2020 - *Bayonetta 3's release date.*
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2020 - _*Doom Eternal*

*Game of the Year*
_2019 Game of the Year - _

_*Community Awards (This section feels like the fucking Hi5 days where you had 3 "top" friends and everyone else bitched for not being there.)*
Funniest Member - _
_Most Active Member - _
_Member of Elevated Tastes - _

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shirker (Jan 9, 2020)

Literally the only 2019 vidja I played was Three Houses.... So, shit, I guess I vote for that for Best RPG and Nintendo exclusive.

Not game of the year though. It's still ugly.

Also vote Blizzard for worst gaming company.
Whether you're angry at them or understanding of their position, I don't think anyone objectively shit the bed harder in regards to PR. Gamefreak came close, but really all they did was lie about a couple game mechanics

--------------

Formatting to make it easier to talley

_Best Nintendo Exclusive Game - *Fire Emblem: Three Houses*

Best Role-Playing Game - *Fire Emblem: Three Houses*

Worst Gaming Company - *Blizzard

-------------
*_
Got a couple more

Most Anticipated Console of 2020 - *XBOX Reboot*
Most Anticipated Game of 2020 - *Rune Factory 5* [*laughs in delays*]

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> _Best Video Game Media Adaptation - _*Blasphemous prequel comic*



Fuck excellent choice. I forgot about this somehow. Changing my vote.



Deathbringerpt said:


> _Funniest Member - _



I am not eligible.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I am not eligible.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 10, 2020)

I could have literally just posted the banner I made for the arcade here instead of typing all that shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I could have literally just posted the banner I made for the arcade here instead of typing all that shit.



@Charlotte D. Kurisu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2020)

It says a lot that all you cucks clearly didn't even play the actual GotYaY.

Oh well.  Have fun with your sequels, remakes, and ascended QWEP meme game.


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2020)

Whats the actual Goty?


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

The World said:


> Whats the actual Goty?


Usually the game that the ones saying that was played the most!


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu

I found this :




*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2020)

More peeps should be voting


----------



## Ren. (Jan 10, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> More peeps should be voting


@Oreki, @Gledania, @Acno , @Redline


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 10, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I am not eligible.



For a second I thought you were just an annoying humble faggotron but turns out I'm a retard. FINE. I also updated a few choices and added some links.



Naruto said:


> I could have literally just posted the banner I made for the arcade here instead of typing all that shit.



And deny us your extremely fair insight of what's a fair choice? Come on, now.



Krory said:


> It says a lot that all you cucks clearly didn't even play the actual GotYaY.
> 
> Oh well.  Have fun with your sequels, remakes, and ascended QWEP meme game.



Sequel Remake bad oonga boonga

Start voting instead of killing our braincells.


----------



## Karma (Jan 10, 2020)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu u forgot to add the "Best Strand Game" category

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Jan 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Oreki, @Gledania, @Acno , @Redline


The only new game i played this year was Kingdom Hearts 3

So,Game of the Year: KH3


----------



## Naruto (Jan 10, 2020)

I definitely pronounce "GOTY" as "goatee" btw.

I know it's not relevant but the world has to know.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 10, 2020)

Karma said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu u forgot to add the "Best Strand Game" category



Best Stranding.


----------



## Simon (Jan 10, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I could have literally just posted the banner I made for the arcade here instead of typing all that shit.


Basically sums up majority of the Arcades interest huh


----------



## Simon (Jan 10, 2020)

@Jake CENA lemme see that list, lemme see those good video games you play


----------



## Silver (Jan 10, 2020)

Best action game: DMC5
Game of the year: Sekiro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 11, 2020)

I didn't play many video games this year. But I will try.
*
Platform Awards*
Best PC Exclusive Game - *Anno 1800*
Best Multi-platform Game - *Sekiro*

*Genre Awards*
Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game - *Sekiro*
Best Role-Playing Game - *Outer Worlds*
Best Platforming Game - *Mario Maker 2*
Best Shooting Game - *Metro Exodus*
The Honorable Mention - *Jedi Fallen Order*

*Character Awards*
Best Character Design - *The Corrupted Monk (Sekiro)*

*Asset Awards*
Best Visual Direction - *Age of Empires II: Definitive Edition*
Best Narrative - *Katana Zero*
Best Single Music Track - *Kingdom Hearts 3 - Scala Ad Caelum*
Best Designed Setting - *Sekiro*

*Label Awards*
Best New Entry in an Existing IP - *Metro Exodus*
Best New IP - *Sekiro*
Best Indie Game - *Katana Zero*
Best Returning Game - *Age of Empires II: Definitive Edition*
Best Single Player Game - *Sekiro*

*Broken Controller Awards*
Worst New Entry in an Existing IP - *Pokemon Sword and Shield*
Worst New IP - *Death Stranding*
Worst Gaming Company - *Gamefreak*
Worst Multiplayer Game - *Anthem*
Worst Single Player Game - *Pokemon Sword and Shield *
Cursed Moment of the Year - *Masuda Thanos-snapping Pokemon*
Flop of the Year - *Pokemon Sword and Shield *

*2020 Awards*
Most Anticipated Console of 2020 - *Playstation 5*
Most Anticipated Announcement of 2020 - *Anything on Ghostwire: Tokyo*
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2020 - *Cyberpunk 2077*

*Game of the Year*
2019 Game of the Year - *Sekiro*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## charles101 (Jan 11, 2020)

I'm not a huge fan of Pokemon SwSh but don't you think that all this fuss with Blizzard this year should give them free win in Worst Gaming Company? Like, Gamefreak made bad game and Blizzard made worldwide shitstorm.

Just random thought.

But to think about it, Diablo IV looks cool so far. Welp, I don't know. I'm simply surprised that basically everyone went for Gamefreak


----------



## Simon (Jan 11, 2020)

charles101 said:


> I'm not a huge fan of Pokemon SwSh but don't you think that all this fuss with Blizzard this year should give them free win in Worst Gaming Company? Like, Gamefreak made bad game and Blizzard made worldwide shitstorm.
> 
> Just random thought.
> 
> But to think about it, Diablo IV looks cool so far. Welp, I don't know. I'm simply surprised that basically everyone went for Gamefreak


I totally forgot about that whole fiasco. I would agree that was more fucked up than Game Freak putting out a sub par game, but I think the only reason most of us put it on our list is because we have a lot of Pokemon fans in the Arcade. On top of the fact that Blizzard didn't release a shit game, they just caused a PR nightmare for themselves.


----------



## charles101 (Jan 11, 2020)

Simon said:


> I totally forgot about that whole fiasco, I would agree that was more fucked up than Game Freak putting out a sub par game. But I think the only reason most of us put it on our list is because we have a lot of Pokemon fans in the Arcade. On top of the fact that Blizzard didn't release a shit game, they just caused a PR nightmare for themselves.



I forgot that Diablo Immortal was announced in 2018 actually .-. That explains a lot.


----------



## Simon (Jan 11, 2020)

I think this might have been the most tame year for me, I didn't play very much. Thought about making Metro or Jedi Fallen Order my GOTY. But I knew in the back of my mind the game I had the most fun with was Apex Legends.

A game becomes great when friends are involved.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 11, 2020)

i give 0 shits about the whole Blizzard-HK thing, it has nothing to do with games and frankly it already long since blew over
plus I still do play_* some*_ of their games (granted Im gradually dropping/uninstalling them too, like OW) and I am quite looking forward to WC3 Reforged and Diablo 4

so yeah, GameFreak it is



Blizzard also made my favorite dead waifu Sylvanas overpowered so thx ^^


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 11, 2020)

*Platform Awards*
Best Nintendo Exclusive Game - *Fire Emblem: Three Houses*
Best Multi-platform Game - *Mortal Kombat 11*

*Genre Awards*
Best Action Game - *Astral Chain*
Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game - *The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening*
Best Role-Playing Game - *Fire Emblem: Three Houses*
Best Fighting Game - *Mortal Kombat 11*

*Character Awards*
Best Protagonist - *Dimitri (Fire Emblem: Three Houses)*
Best Character Design - *Kollektor (Mortal Kombat 11)*

*Asset Awards*
Best Narrative - *Fire Emblem: Three Houses*
Best Single Music Track - *Pokémon Sword & Shield – Gym Leader Battle Theme*

*Label Awards*
Best New Entry in an Existing IP - *The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening*
Best New IP - *Astral Chain*
Best Gaming Company - *Nintendo*
Best Returning Game - *Super Smash Bros. Ultimate*

*Hype Awards*
Hype Moment of the Year - *The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild 2 Announcement Trailer*
Trailer of the Year - *Super Smash Bros. Ultimate – Banjo-Kazooie Reveal Trailer*
Best Video Game Media Adaptation - *Detective Pikachu*

* 2020 Awards*
Most Anticipated Announcement of 2020 - *The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild 2 Release Date*
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2020 - *Dragon Ball Z: Kakarot*

* Game of the Year *
2019 Game of the Year - *Fire Emblem: Three Houses*

* Community Awards *
Funniest Member - @Hussain
Most Active Member - @ShadowReij
Member of Elevated Tastes - @MusubiKazesaru

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shirker (Jan 11, 2020)

charles101 said:


> I'm not a huge fan of Pokemon SwSh but don't you think that all this fuss with Blizzard this year should give them free win in Worst Gaming Company? Like, Gamefreak made bad game and Blizzard made worldwide shitstorm.
> 
> Just random thought.
> 
> But to think about it, Diablo IV looks cool so far. Welp, I don't know. I'm simply surprised that basically everyone went for Gamefreak



There's a decent argument to be made for the idea that while the Pokemon thing didn't reach as wide a scope, it cut the deepest for the consumer base due to the fact that all of us are old enough to realize that most companies/corporations are inherently shitty. Some would argue that after a certain net worth, you kinda have to be. All we ask as consumers is for the people pushing the product to offer one complete enough and enjoyable enough to distract us from the crippling guilt that sets in when you think about it for too long.
Gamefreak (Really, The Pokemon Company) _didn't do that_. They freaked out when they realized that "Select All -> Copy -> Paste" wasn't working anymore and then lied about it, alienating a very vocal part of their base that were already kinda fed up with them for the most part. This on top of the fact that the price of the game went up, and that as the first mainline PokeGame on a somewhat powerful console it was mechanically and visually just another handheld title, makes it an easy choice for the most shifty practice to come out of Nintendo in a _while_. And Nintendo usually don't do shifty. Usually.

I mean... I do agree with you - it's why I picked Blizzard - But I can see why others wouldn't care.

Heck, the main reason I chose them is because, if I were an executive that had to do damage control, I would *much* rather people rally against me as buyers that feel my product is unsatisfactory than as humans who have a moral bone to pick. I can handwave the first one away. And really the people that I got hooked on my product, and thus will defend me vehemently, will do half the work for me. The second one sounds like huge nightmare. Convincing people that you aren't fucking evil is, like, the *first thing* you need do as a franchise, and they fucked it up when they didn't even need to. So in my book they unquestionably win... or lose... eh.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## chibbselect (Jan 11, 2020)

Welp I barely played anything this year so I deleted anything I couldn't answer

_*Platform Awards*
Best Nintendo Exclusive Game: _*Astral Chain*
_Best Multi-platform Game: _*Outer Worlds*
_
*Genre Awards*
Best Action Game: _*Resident Evil 2* (if this doesn't count as action then put it in the misc category)
_ Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game: _*LoZ: Link's Awakening*
_Best Role-Playing Game: _*TLoH: Trails of Cold Steel*_
Best Platforming Game: _*Mario Maker 2*
_ Best Shooting Game: _*Outer Worlds*
_
*Character Awards*
Best Performance: _*Hal, Astral Chain*
_ Best Protagonist: _*Pavarti, Outer Worlds (or is this MC-only?)*
_Best Character Design: _*Kyle, Astral Chain*
_Best Final Boss: _*That prick from Astral Chain*
_
*Asset Awards*
Best Score: _*Link's Awakening*
_ Best Visual Direction: _*Link's Awakening*
_ Best Narrative: _*Outer Worlds*
_ Best Single Music Track: _*The Answer, Astral Chain*
_ Best Designed Setting: _*Astral Chain*

_*Label Awards*
Best New Entry in an Existing IP: _*Link's Awakening*
_ Best New IP: _*Astral Chain*
_Best Gaming Company: _*Nintendo*
_ Best Returning Game: _*Smash Ultimate*
_ Best Single Player Game: _*Astral Chain*
_ Best Multi Player Game: _*Mario Maker 2*
_
*Hype Awards*
Hype Moment of the Year: _*BotW 2 reveal*
_ Trailer of the Year_:* Terry reveal trailer*
_ 
*Broken Controller Awards*
Worst New Entry in an Existing IP: _*Pokemon Sword/Shield*
_Worst Gaming Company: _*Blizzard*
_Failer of the Year: _*Pokemans/Musuda*
_ Cursed Moment of the Year: _*The realization that Persona 5R is just gonna be a rehash of the vanilla version*
_ Flop of the Year: _*Pokemon Sword/Shield*

_*2020 Awards*
Most Anticipated Console of 2020: _*PS5*
_ Most Anticipated Announcement of 2020: _wait is this hypothetical? Maybe *BotW 2 trailer*
_ Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2020: _*BotW 2*
_
*Game of the Year *
2019 Game of the Year: _*Outer Worlds *

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2020)

Only a few days left until voting is closed. Anyone that hasn't voted yet, please vote.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Best Score - *The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening*



Two best tracks in the game

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Simon (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm starting to think @Jake CENA isn't really a gaymer.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 12, 2020)

Simon said:


> I'm starting to think @Jake CENA isn't really a gaymer.



I’m not like you


----------



## Simon (Jan 12, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> I’m not like you


Oh shit my bad, I was told differently. So about that list.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2020)

Oh shit drama


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 13, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Oh shit drama



I’m more of a comedian


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 13, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> I’m more of a comedian


Do u live in a society ?


----------



## Simon (Jan 13, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> I’m more of a comedian


----------



## Ren. (Jan 13, 2020)

Shirker said:


> There's a decent argument to be made for the idea that while the Pokemon thing didn't reach as wide a scope, it cut the deepest for the consumer base due to the fact that all of us are old enough to realize that most companies/corporations are inherently shitty. Some would argue that after a certain net worth, you kinda have to be. All we ask as consumers is for the people pushing the product to offer one complete enough and enjoyable enough to distract us from the crippling guilt that sets in when you think about it for too long.
> Gamefreak (Really, The Pokemon Company) _didn't do that_. They freaked out when they realized that "Select All -> Copy -> Paste" wasn't working anymore and then lied about it, alienating a very vocal part of their base that were already kinda fed up with them for the most part. This on top of the fact that the price of the game went up, and that as the first mainline PokeGame on a somewhat powerful console it was mechanically and visually just another handheld title, makes it an easy choice for the most shifty practice to come out of Nintendo in a _while_. And Nintendo usually don't do shifty. Usually.
> 
> I mean... I do agree with you - it's why I picked Blizzard - But I can see why others wouldn't care.
> ...


Nintendo always does this and now we freak out.

I can write an essay on how Nintendo fucked its customers for decades.

And I would vote Blizzard as of the worst of 2018-2019, EA just didn't want the title for some reason or they just could not compete this time.


----------



## Francyst (Jan 13, 2020)

_*Platform Awards*
Best Sony Exclusive Game - Death Stranding
Best Microsoft Exclusive Game - (can we delete microsoft categories please)
Best Multi-platform Game - Devil May Cry 5

*Genre Awards*
Best Action Game - Devil May Cry 5
Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game - Sekiro
Best Role-Playing Game - Includes Action-RPGs, Strategy, tactics, etc.. - Judgement
Best Platforming Game - Gris
The Honorable Mention - Death Stranding (Strand Game )

*Character Awards*
Best Performance - Mads Mikkelsen (Death Stranding)
Best Protagonist - Takayuki Yagami (Judgement)
Best Character Design - Cliff Unger (Death Stranding)
Best Final Boss - Vergil (DMC5)

*Asset Awards*
Best Score - Gris 
Best Visual Direction - Gris
Best Narrative - Death Stranding
Best Single Music Track -
Best Designed Setting - Sekiro_

_*Label Awards*
Best New Entry in an Existing IP - Devil May Cry 5
Best New IP - Death Stranding
Best Indie Game - Gris
Best Gaming Company - Capcom
Best Returning Game - The Walking Dead: Final Season
Best Single Player Game - Death Stranding

*Hype Awards*
Trailer of the Year - Guilty Gear Evo Trailer
Best Video Game Media Adaptation - The Witcher (Netflix)_


_*2020 Awards*
Most Anticipated Console of 2020 - PS5
Most Anticipated Announcement of 2020 - New Nier game
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2020 - Granblue Fantasy Versus

*Game of the Year*
2019 Game of the Year - Death Stranding_

I've been slacking harder than ever this year. This entire year I've just been looking at wishlist and going "ehh I'll just do my dailies "

I need to get a Switch too. This year for sure

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> I’m more of a comedian


----------



## Ren. (Jan 13, 2020)

Francyst said:


> Best Sony Exclusive Game - Death Stranding






Francyst said:


> 2019 Game of the Year - Death Stranding


----------



## Simon (Jan 13, 2020)

I don't remember this song being in the game, or I just completely missed the area it plays in.


----------



## Francyst (Jan 13, 2020)

Ren. said:


>


Forgot PC was getting it. For now it counts until Sept. 2020 or maybe next decade


----------



## Francyst (Jan 13, 2020)

Simon said:


> I don't remember this song being in the game, or I just completely missed the area it plays in.


It plays when you almost reach the Tar Belt. I prolly heard more of the song because I get off my hoverboard when my spidey senses tingle. The smallest rock sends me flying across the galaxy and that would've ruined the mood


----------



## Ren. (Jan 13, 2020)

Francyst said:


> 2020 or maybe next decade


 2020 is next decade.

Also no offense,  Deth Stranding is no GOTY. 

Sekiro no diffs him ... 

Also Sorry Sony I can't hear you from the 2500 games that I have on PC, games released from  84 to Cyberpunk 2077 Zehaha.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 13, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Heck, the main reason I chose them is because, if I were an executive that had to do damage control, I would *much* rather people rally against me as buyers that feel my product is unsatisfactory than as humans who have a moral bone to pick. I can handwave the first one away. And really the people that I got hooked on my product, and thus will defend me vehemently, will do half the work for me. The second one sounds like huge nightmare. Convincing people that you aren't fucking evil is, like, the *first thing* you need do as a franchise, and they fucked it up when they didn't even need to. So in my book they unquestionably win... or lose... eh.



I'll agree with our resident dog a here when it comes to what should be considered first and foremost when it comes to gauging what's the worst company. The less we expect sensible political moves from companies who at the end of the day want to avoid politics like the plague as much as they feed us empty PR in social media, the better you'll sleep. Blizzard might be currently run by retards (I promise you Mike Morhaime would have handled this better) and activision kikes but we should not be expecting moral based moves on companies that want all those Chinese market dongs. It's a fucking oxymoron. And they didn't at least backtracked on the punishment for the people in the stream - that's something.

But Nintendo/Gamefreak has been blatantly anti-consumer lately, more than usual, and no one gives a shit because their family friendly veneer gave them all the good will in the industry. They're pulling shit that the community has been "outraged" for years and no one bats an eye. And I'm sure that just like Blizzard, half this shit wouldn't fly if their old President was around. Iwata was just holding the flood.

I mean, I chose Capcom but only because they're finally fostering an environment of artists and creators again instead of market research and development by comittee. Games and business practices over everything else, broseph.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 13, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Do u live in a society ?



i am the society


----------



## Simon (Jan 13, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Also Sorry Sony I can't hear you from the 2500 games that I have on PC, games released from  84 to Cyberpunk 2077 Zehaha.


Half the best games of the decade are console exclusives. So until something truly good comes out on PC that's not multiplat, I'm gonna keep dusting this thing every other month.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 13, 2020)

Simon said:


> Half the best games of the decade are console exclusives. So until something truly good comes out on PC that's not multiplat, I'm gonna keep dusting this thing every other month.


Meh not really, depends on what you play.
Also, those are like 5 games from the same genre so you are missing entire genres for those artificial exclusivities.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2020)

Simon said:


> Half the best games of the decade are console exclusives.


----------



## Simon (Jan 13, 2020)

Come on guys ya'll gotta branch out and play more than what's in the banner 


*Spoiler*: __ 



God of War
Horizon Zero Dawn
Spider Man
Bloodborne
Journey
Shadow of the Colossus
The Last of Us
Uncharted 4
Gravity Rush 1&2
Tetris Effect

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 13, 2020)

Speaking of exclusives, I went and dug for my Bloodborne copy and it's not enough that the game is all about dark, damp dungeons, I left it in a furniture corner than gathered a shit load of humidity from this garbage weather and it fucked my cover.

No biggie since it was plastered with garbage visual junk like the portuguese flag and big ass letter saying PORTUGUESE DUBBING, DURR so nothing to cry about. But I want to print a cover so might as well make it a custom one. You guys know of any site that designs custom covers or some shit like that?

That said, what the fuck has Sony made the last years? They had exactly 4 games they showed for the last 3 years at E3 before they tapped out of it entirely. There's Death Stranding...which also has a PC version so that ain't even exclusive and Ghost of Sushima, what else? They're fucking dry.

Edit: Shit, I thought I was in the Arcade thread. Also, you forgot The Last Guardian.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 13, 2020)

Simon said:


> Come on guys ya'll gotta branch out and play more than what's in the banner
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I agree those are great game but that is not branching out :
Horizon Zero Dawn
Spider Man
The Last of Us
Uncharted 4

These are the same genre.

I will borrow a friend's Ps4 for BB!


----------



## Naruto (Jan 13, 2020)

I would for sure play all of those games if I had a PS4, but I think the best games this year were multiplatform


----------



## Simon (Jan 13, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That said, what the fuck has Sony made the last years? They had exactly 4 games they showed for the last 3 years at E3 before they tapped out of it entirely. There's Death Stranding...which also has a PC version so that ain't even exclusive and Ghost of Sushima, what else? They're fucking dry.
> 
> Edit: Shit, I thought I was in the Arcade thread. Also, you forgot The Last Guardian.


Days Gone came out in 2019. They've had consistent exclusive releases, I feel like you're only feeling that way because they don't interest you?

I only listed the games that I actually enjoyed or finished. I have yet to finish The Last Guardian and I can't say I was enjoying what I played of it.

I didn't even list off Switch games, I love PC gaming for the hardware aspect, just being able to run games at higher resolutions/fps. But I have been a hardcore Sony fan this generation with the amazing games they've pumped out.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 13, 2020)

Simon said:


> I love PC gaming for the hardware aspect, just being able to run games at higher


There are 10 if not 100 more exclusivities on PC but I guess if it is not AAA, it does not cout.

For example Disco Elysium, but you see the PC does not make the exclusivities because it needs to seel its hardware.

X COM, CIV, Age of Empire and hundred of other Indie games!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 13, 2020)

Simon said:


> Days Gone came out in 2019. They've had consistent exclusive releases, I feel like you're only feeling that way because they don't interest you?
> 
> I only listed the games that I actually enjoyed or finished. I have yet to finish The Last Guardian and I can't say I was enjoying what I played of it.
> 
> I didn't even list off Switch games, I love PC gaming for the hardware aspect, just being able to run games at higher resolutions/fps. But I have been a hardcore Sony fan this generation with the amazing games they've pumped out.



Oh I definitely don't give a single fuck about Days Gone By but I mostly like or love plenty of PS4 exclusives. Hell, I think Bloodborne is honestly one of the best games *ever* made and I'm not that big of a Soulsfan. I'm not really complaining about the quality of them but how little of them were made. PS4 is by far the console with the least exclusives of the Playstation family and to me, that problem is just exacerbated when said exclusives can be remakes.

That's a problem that affects all consoles, don't get me wrong. Microsoft pretty much fucking gave up on exclusives just to make more money.

And if you liked Ico and Shadow of the Collosus, I'd say you should keep trying with TLG. It's a very different game but it has a lot of thematic beats and gameplay quirks of the director's previous work.



Ren. said:


> There are 10 if not 100 more exclusivities on PC but I guess if it is not AAA, it does not cout.
> 
> For example: Disco Elysium, but you see the PC does not make the exclusivities because it needs to seel it's hardware.



Disco Elysium already announced a Xbone and PSFrizzle version, that's why I didn't nominate it for best PC game.


----------



## Simon (Jan 13, 2020)

Ren. said:


> For example: Disco Elysium, but you see the PC does not make the exclusivities because it needs to seel it's hardware.


I guess I am strictly speaking AAA, most exclusives are on consoles.

Are you using Disco Elysium as a PC exclusive example? I've got some good news for you


----------



## Ren. (Jan 13, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Disco Elysium already announced a Xbone and PSFrizzle version, that's why I didn't nominate it for best PC game.


It is still exclusive at launch, I don't care, I wish all games would be on all platforms.
This is why I play on PC.

I can use the entire RTS genre, MOBA whatever to make a point if that is the case.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 13, 2020)

Simon said:


> Are you using Disco Elysium as a PC exclusive example? I've got some good news for you


I know, I am not a fanboy of the PC, it is good that it comes to the consoles.



Simon said:


> I guess I am strictly speaking AAA, most exclusives are on consoles.


Yep but that is not an important mark, for example, GTA V sold 110M copies and it is on all platforms.

TW3 is selling way better on PC for years.

Console guys play day one that is all.

I was playing Dark Souls 1 after the release of 3, I am playing 3 and I own Sekiro.

I also own Cyberpunk 2077 and I might play TW3 again. the PC does not age, A game that I bought I can play even in 5-10 years and thanks to mods it will look decent if not great.


----------



## Simon (Jan 13, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh I definitely don't give a single fuck about Days Gone By but I mostly like or love plenty of PS4 exclusives. Hell, I think Bloodborne is honestly one of the best games *ever* made and I'm not that big of a Soulsfan. I'm not really complaining about the quality of them but how little of them they were made. PS4 is by far the console with the least exclusives of the Playstation family and to me, that problem is just exacerbated when said exclusives are remakes.
> 
> That's a problem that affects all consoles, don't get me wrong. Microsoft pretty much fucking gave up on exclusives just to make more money.
> 
> And if you liked Ico and Shadow of the Collosus, I'd say you should keep trying with TLG. It's a very different game but it has a lot of thematic beats and gameplay quirks of the director's previous work.


I completely agree, in the long history of PS exclusives I think the big three have weakened over the last two generations.
PS2 had hundreds of exclusives, PS3 less so, PS4 even less. I wonder if it's due to the technology getting to this point were games are getting harder to make and the elevated costs that go into developing a AAA title. I mean it's not due to lack of in house studios or shortage of creative developers, writers, etc.

It doesn't bother me per say, I don't have a lot of time to play multiple games at once, so I rather have quality over quantity. Yeah I think I've played a handful of Xbox exclusive games this generation. When they announced the most of their games were going to be released on PC as well, I sold my dusty Xbox One. Even as a collector I did not care for that thing at all lol.

I think the jank is really what was off putting for me, I definitely want to finish it at some point, but for now it's on my long backlog list.


----------



## Simon (Jan 13, 2020)

Did a little searching and damn. These aren't all 10/10 big AAA games but still.

PS2 - 470
PS3 - 185
PS4 - 77


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 13, 2020)

That's modern AAA gaming for you. Either you go big or you don't go at all. Fucking lame, really. PS2 was chock full of AA gems.


----------



## Simon (Jan 13, 2020)

The PS3 was such a shit show I'm not even surprised by that sharp decline.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 13, 2020)

which game is better?

bloodborne or sekiro?


----------



## Simon (Jan 13, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> which game is better?
> 
> bloodborne or sekiro?


Bloodborne


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I would for sure play all of those games if I had a PS4, but I think the best games this year were multiplatform



Pretty much. When it comes to exclusives, I think Nintendo still takes it. Persona 5 is the only exception for me. And it's just weird how that shit isnt on PC and Switch. 

Horizon and Last of Us were good, but both had an annoying gameplay aspect where the game would throw a frustrating amount of uninteresting human enemies at you while they keep the other cool enemy types away.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 14, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> which game is better?
> 
> bloodborne or sekiro?


Neither.

As a soul like DS III is the better one, BB is cool and all but is limited in design and choices and has one flaw 30FPS and 22FPS in some areas and that is crap for such a game.

And Sekiro is different and won GOTY so


----------



## Simon (Jan 14, 2020)

Sekiro is a great game, but moving away from the RPG elements really bummed me out.

Thankfully Ni Oh 1&2 exist.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 14, 2020)

Simon said:


> Sekiro is a great game, but moving away from the RPG elements really bummed me out.
> 
> Thankfully Ni Oh 1&2 exist.


I agree but BB has fewer RPG elements that the other Dark Souls so this is why DSIII for me is the most balanced

Also, I see Sekiro as above NIOH 1, I own both.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Persona 5 is the only exception for me. And it's just weird how that shit isnt on PC and Switch.


----------



## Simon (Jan 14, 2020)

Aesthetically undefeated, I really hope they never a make sequel. You've made a incredible game and you should leave it at that.


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jan 14, 2020)

Simon said:


> Aesthetically undefeated, I really hope they never a make sequel. You've made a incredible game and you should leave it at that.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


If they make it a multi-plat like Elden Ring then why not!

If not, well this will be another  Demon Souls.

Look I get  Sony likes it's exclusivities and this is the only way customer will pay 400$  for a box but this are not their games, the dev is 3 party so at least this I want to see on all platforms like Death stranding.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 14, 2020)

Sekiro is pretty good and all but basing the entire game on the parry system with 1 weapon and a few arm based abilities of differing quality really brought it down for me. I'm shocked it even GOTY anything when any other game would be littered with "LIMITED IN SCOPE AND NOT ENOUGH OPTIONS" reviews. Hell, Revengeance was criticized to hell and back of not having real alternate weapons.

Bloodborne has more moves, more weapons - each one with a different tier, a cooler counter system, a cooler setting (Gothic horror + Lovecraftian horror = MUH DICK), a cooler story, the best bosses, the best OST, so on and so forth. It has a shit framerate but because of the grandiose story it wanted to tell. It has the best level design of any FromSoftware game too. For me, it hits it out of the park in every single artistic and gameplay aspect so it's my kind of shit.

I personally hate how the Souls games are dependant on shields which is half the reason Bloodborn and Sekiro were even made so I'll always prefer them over the actual Demon/Dark souls series.

I don't have any expectations for Elden Ring but I know Miyazaki doesn't want FromSoft to be the "Souls Company" so hopefully it'll be different enough that it will have its own identity.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 14, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sekiro is pretty good and all but basing the entire game on the parry system with 1 weapon and a few arm based abilities of differing quality really brought it down for me.



I CBA to count the list of moves in Sekiro but your options are not insignificant. Souls has more variety in choice of moveset but each weapon has far fewer moves than what you can do at any time in Sekiro. Combat is also generally more demanding so a single encounter has more interactivity with your foe than most other games.

The fact that Sekiro forces you to play the way it wants to be played is without a doubt its biggest flaw, and while I don't know if critics pointed it out (I don't usually read/watch reviews anymore, I just kind of absorb the zeitgeist), many of the people I spoke to while I was playing it basically all agreed with me on this. So it's not as if it got NO flak. And to add to this, I actually think the game's forced reactionary tempo is a bigger problem than not having other weapons to choose from, but it all really comes down to playing the game a certain way, the correct way, and the only way.

I didn't play Bloodborne so I can't judge there.



Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm shocked it even GOTY anything when any other game would be littered with "LIMITED IN SCOPE AND NOT ENOUGH OPTIONS".



The game's combat system could have been substantially worse and it would still be a good game. I don't know why people reduce FromSoft's games down to its harshest mechanics when they have tremendous production value and artistic direction. The environmental detail, boss encounters, soundtrack, and level design were all incredible and I wish I could get my friends to play them but many don't want to try difficult games. And it's a shame, to be honest.

You couldn't pay me to play Ni Oh, a game with a decent combat system but completely fucking uninspired everything else.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Hell, Revengeance was criticized of not having real alternate weapons.



Because it competes with combo hack and slash games like Bayo and DMC, not this. It was also a complete walk in the park at all difficulties except for the QTEs that would instakill you if you failed.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 14, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Bloodborne has more moves, more weapons - each one with a different tier, a cooler counter system, a cooler setting (Gothic horror + Lovecraftian horror = MUH DICK), a cooler story, the best bosses, the best OST, so on and so forth. It has a shit framerate but because of the grandiose story it wanted to tell. It has the best level design of any FromSoftware game too. For me, it hits it out of the park in every single artistic and gameplay aspect so it's


BB lacks diversity, it does not have a shield, has less weapons and almost no existent magic.
One setting: Gothic atmosphere,less lore, non connective or less connective world vs DS1 and 3, 1 has the best word from all games.


Deathbringerpt said:


> I personally hate how dependant the Souls games are depedant on shields which is half the reason Bloodborn and Sekiro were even made so I'll always prefer them over the actual Demon/Dark souls series.


That is more of a choice, you can never use a shield in Da, I never did this yet but  I defeated half of the bosses with almost no armor.


Deathbringerpt said:


> I don't have any expectations for Elden Ring but I know Miyazaki doesn't want to be the "Souls Company" so hopefully it'll be different enough that it will have its own identity.


It is new IP so it will be great:
 Demon souls, Dark Souls, Blood Born, Sekiro and Elden Ring!

They make the best games when then make a new IP so I don't really want a  Sekiro 2.0 or BB 2.0 ... Dark Souls had a lot of lore for that, the other not so.

Dark Souls myth's has  the most lore :  Demon Souls in before the Age of Fire some say, Blood Born is in he future, you interact in the DLC with a character from BB, the only one that is not connected is  Sekiro.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 14, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I personally hate how dependant the Souls games are depedant on shields.



You can beat every Souls game without a shield


----------



## Ren. (Jan 14, 2020)

Naruto said:


> You can beat every Souls game without a shield


Or you can do SL1 no hit with a broken sword ...


----------



## Naruto (Jan 14, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Or you can do SL1 no hit with a broken sword ...



I'm not that good


----------



## Ren. (Jan 14, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I'm not that good


Me neither  

@Deathbringerpt  See You don't need to use the shield:

And as you can see this was my first time defeating this boss.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 14, 2020)

Ghost of Tsushima will beat the shit out of BB, Sekiro and DS


----------



## Ren. (Jan 14, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Ghost of Tsushima will beat the shit out of BB, Sekiro and DS


Press X to doubt!
For that it needs to spawn a sub genre ... good luck with that.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 14, 2020)

Revengeance is for hotblooded memes, not gameplay


----------



## Ren. (Jan 14, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Revengeance is for hotblooded memes, not gameplay


Call it Metal Gear Rising I had to use Google for it and  I own it.


----------



## Simon (Jan 14, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Ghost of Tsushima will beat the shit out of BB, Sekiro and DS


Did you play Infamous Last Son? I don't have a lot of faith in them, I'll admit it is a pretty game tho and I hope it is good.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 14, 2020)

Simon said:


> Did you play Infamous Last Son? I don't have a lot of faith in them, I'll admit it is a pretty game tho and I hope it is good.



Yes. It was my first ps4 game


----------



## Karma (Jan 14, 2020)

Souls games r much funner without shields.

Idk if that's an unpopular opinion or not


----------



## Ren. (Jan 14, 2020)

Karma said:


> Souls games r much funner without shields.


You die way faster without them 

And I have  a good example:


My character was like lvl 60 and I triggered her early to have access to chunks

That means low END and  VIT so you get one shot if you are not careful, then video has one example of that.


You can SL1 her with broken sword but I am not that good yet!

I use the shield for elemental resistance usually when I want to tag a boss early.

Another good example is this  situation:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2020)

bumpppppp. We need more votes.


----------



## Simon (Jan 15, 2020)

We could have way more if half of the people who watch the Arcade actually voted.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 15, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> bumpppppp. We need more votes.


@Oreki


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 16, 2020)

Got my hands on Blasphemous. What a great game so far 

Therefore voting:

Best Indie Game - *Blasphemous*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 16, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> bumpppppp. We need more votes.



@Krory


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 16, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> @Krory


----------



## Krory (Jan 16, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> @Krory



Just give everything to Death Stranding and Sekiro so you pussyass bitches won't whine


----------



## Simon (Jan 16, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> @Krory


Bet Krory doesn't even play games anymore. 


Krory said:


> Just give everything to Death Stranding and Sekiro so you pussyass bitches won't whine


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 17, 2020)

*Best Nintendo Exclusive Game - *Super Mario Maker 2
* Best PC Exclusive Game - *Disco Elysium
* Best Multi-platform Game - *Sekiro
*Best Action Game - *Astral Chain
* Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game - *Sekiro
* Best Role-Playing Game - Includes Action-RPGs, Strategy, tactics, etc.. - *Disco Elysium
* Best Sports/Racing/Simulation Game - *Ace Combat 7
* Best Platforming Game - *Super Mario Maker 2 
* Best Fighting Game - *Samurai Showdown
* Best Shooting Game - TPS, FPS, Sidescroller(run n gun), or Railshooter. - *Resident Evil 2
* Best Indie Game *- Blasphemous
*Best New Entry in an Existing IP - Sequel, spin off, remake, etc.. *- Iceborne(?)
* Best Returning Game - Best game you've replayed from 2018 *- Attack on Titan 2: Final Battle (unironically and I'm using this space since this version came out in 2019)
*Game of the Year - *Sekiro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 18, 2020)

And with that voting is done. Will count the votes and post the winners in a separate thread. Thanks to everyone that has voted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

